
Is the 'paperless' office here at last? - nreece
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/18/paperless.office/index.html
======
ZeroGravitas
Yes, because the paperless office was referring to filing cabinets where every
bit of company data was kept on sheets of paper, not transient copies of
reading matter.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paperless_office>

edit: now that I've actually read the article, I see they cover this in the
first half but then wander onto transient paper documents later. But note that
they're misleadingly talking about 'archives', not working documents
containing data, though no doubt there are businesses where the master copy of
all your details are on a bit of paper somewhere.

------
jared314
Every piece of paper I have was given to me by someone else.

